# Tpms



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

I did a thread search, but maybe didn't do it right, and couldn't find anything on tire pressure monitor systems. I have a dually and a two axle toy hauler and would like your thoughts and opinions on the in wheel type and the valve stem cap type and opinions on brands out there. So I would need a ten unit setup for both.


----------

